# Making the most of an Alaska trip



## Milkman (Aug 26, 2013)

Several time in recent  years I have solicited input from our members for vacation plans. The results have been fantastic, so here goes again.

We are in the beginning stages of planning for a late summer 2014 trip to Alaska. I have been given the responsibility of planning the trip. I have been looking at websites and maps enough to know basically what I would like to do. There are hundreds of folks on the web looking to make a buck selling you a tour from what I see.   

We don't want to do the several days of cruising thing. We prefer to fly to Anchorage and start a ground trip from there.  We hope to spend about 8-10 days on the ground. I have learned that many tourists travel by rail or bus. We will probably prefer to rent a car and drive ourselves. I am leaning toward wanting to stay in the south central area. The places I know I want to go are Anchorage, Seward, and  Denali.  We know we want to do a day trip glacier cruise, ride a dogsled, and do the bus trip into Denali park.  We cant afford the 5 star places, but dont want to stay at Motel 6. 

What else have yall done in this area?  What are the do's and do not's for an Alaska trip?  Lets hear it


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 26, 2013)

Gray line bus tour was great.Left Anchorage, rode to Seward, got on a ship and went to Valdez, then back on bus to Anchorage got to see the sights without all the driving.We drove to denali .The bus ride is in a school bus on a dirt road unless they have changed.Food is expensive, but it is a once in a lifetime trip for us.
Check into the B&B thing. We stayed at a retired couples house overlooking the bay and watched whales swimming from the deck.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 26, 2013)

Crakajak said:


> Gray line bus tour was great.Left Anchorage, rode to Seward, got on a ship and went to Valdez, then back on bus to Anchorage got to see the sights without all the driving.We drove to denali .The bus ride is in a school bus on a dirt road unless they have changed.Food is expensive, but it is a once in a lifetime trip for us.
> Check into the B&B thing. We stayed at a retired couples house overlooking the bay and watched whales swimming from the deck.



Crakajak,
Thanks for the tips !   How long ago was your trip? 

 I was thinking about the possibility of doing the Alaska Marine highway ferry over across from Valdez to Whittier. 

I have read about the bus trip into Denali, some of them are full day 13 hour trips. We may opt for the shorter version.

Some of the folks offering tours use the B&B places exclusively, others use regular motels. Which bay was the B&B you stayed at looking over?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 26, 2013)

Milkman,
We were there for 8 days.
We were overlooking Cook Inlet .
We did the shorter version and only went 1/2 way, stopped the bus several times for pictures to be taken of bears etc...
We stayed at the B& B in anchorage 2 nights, stayed 1/2 way to Denali at a really bad motel 1 night,2 nights outside the entrance of denali, and the 2 day graylines bus tour in their chosen motel..
I'm sure some things have changed since then.
We didn't want to be tied down to a schedule so we made our own reservations as we went along.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 26, 2013)

Fly in to Fairbanks, fly out of Anchorage.   You'll minimize some drive time that way.

Take a look at Hwy 8.    You'll see everything on that drive that you will in Denali Park and at your leisure.   Also remember, that you won't be flying along at 70mph either when you schedule your drive time.    Frost heaves and moose will definitely cause you to SLOW down.

Driving down Cook Inlet south of Anchorage, there is a roadside bar next to a river you should stop by.   Can't remember the name, but you'll know it when you see it cause it's all by itself.

Go to the top of Alyeska for some great vistas.

Definitely give yourself some time to explore the Kenai Penisula.    Hope is a must see town (old style AK) and very easy to get to.   Also stop by to see Kenai the town and extend to Homer.   The spit alone is like none other.   Try to go Halibut fishing while there.    Don't worry about shipping, it's still considered a US shipment and it's not that expensive.

Towards Seward....after the split (kenai or seward), the first creek you cross is a major red salmon bedding area.   It should be loaded with salmon and of course, eagles and bear.

PM if additional information needed, but just checking out those areas will tax your time.   You can add Whittier without much problem.    

IMHO, adding Valdez would take 2 days out of your visit.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 26, 2013)

huntfish said:


> Fly in to Fairbanks, fly out of Anchorage.   You'll minimize some drive time that way.
> 
> did you do a travel agent provided tour or go on your own ?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Jasper (Aug 27, 2013)

Check into -

Halibut fishing out of Seward

King salmon trip on the Kenai River

Salmon fly in trip (you can do 1/2 day) out of Kenai


----------



## Redbug (Aug 27, 2013)

I lived at Fairbanks and was stationed at King Salmon in my younger days. Drove the Alcan and also took the ferry and Inside Passage. Stomped around Denali a good bit...I used to take the train from Fairbanks to the park and backpack. The ideas the other fellows gave are good. 

The first thing I would do is order a Milepost magazine. It is updated each year and gives all the driving information you will need to plan. All the roads are in there and points of interest given for about every mile...look under "Highway Info", for example. Motels and other stopoffs are included for do it yerselfers. When I retire shortly...that's what we are going to do too.

Poke around on and see all the information on their website and order one...then you can do some serious planning...
http://www.milepost.com/home


----------



## huntfish (Aug 27, 2013)

Milkman said:


> ...



No agent.   I lived in Anchorage for 3 years.   When I travel there now, I go the Fairbanks in, Anchorage out route when I have friends with me.    Besides, the view of McKinley is great from the air.

Hwy 8 can get rough, but it's not that bad and you don't need 4WD to drive it.   Rental companies are just protecting their cars but I've driven it many times in 2WD and in rentals.

They call it a tram, but it's acually a gondola ride.   Best view in the state, commercially.

Denali Area.   If you are going into the park, make sure the tour goes all the way to Kantishna (92 miles).   Otherwise, it will only be 57 miles and you'll miss what I think is the best part of the park.     http://www.kantishnaroadhouse.com/


As for reservations, I would recommend 3 nights....the day you arrive, the day you leave and 1 for Denali area.   Otherwise, play it by ear....


----------



## Milkman (Aug 27, 2013)

Redbug said:


> I lived at Fairbanks and was stationed at King Salmon in my younger days. Drove the Alcan and also took the ferry and Inside Passage. Stomped around Denali a good bit...I used to take the train from Fairbanks to the park and backpack. The ideas the other fellows gave are good.
> 
> The first thing I would do is order a Milepost magazine. It is updated each year and gives all the driving information you will need to plan. All the roads are in there and points of interest given for about every mile...look under "Highway Info", for example. Motels and other stopoffs are included for do it yerselfers. When I retire shortly...that's what we are going to do too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the magazine, I will check it out.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 27, 2013)

huntfish said:


> IMHO, adding Valdez would take 2 days out of your visit.



So I take it you have been to Valdez and didn't think it compares to the other areas we are discussing, correct ?


----------



## huntfish (Aug 28, 2013)

Milkman said:


> So I take it you have been to Valdez and didn't think it compares to the other areas we are discussing, correct ?



There's not much in Valdez.   Thing of interest is the Alaska Pipeline and the glaciers.   The drive in is nice and you can drive right up to a glacier face.    

With such a short time in Alaska, I wouldn't recommend taking 2 days out.   It's a 6 hour trip from Anchorage.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 28, 2013)

We went to Alaska last year on vacation, flew into Anchorage, rented a car and drove to Seward. You definitely   have to drive to Seward! I fished for Halibut and caught my share. Check out The Seward fish company on the web. Can't wait to go back. I dream of Alaska all the time now!


----------



## LTE (Aug 28, 2013)

Wife and I had our honeymoon there.  Wonderful time.

We flew into Anchorage, rented a car and drove each day in a different direction.  Seward was great, saw the Sealife Center, had some great halibut at this dive there called The Showcase Lounge (it's next door to the Alaska Shop).  The place looks right out of 1970s décor, but this is where the locals eat.

Between Anchorage and Seward is Irbi Knives.  Can't miss it, big 15 foot sign outside made from cd's.

Visit Talkeetna, great little town.  On clear days you can see Mt McKinley from there.

If you take the railroad from Anchorage to Fairbanks, bring food or lots of money.  Interesting trip, loads of wildlife to see along the 14 hr trip.

In Fairbanks, you're very close to North Pole, AK, where the Santa Clause House is located.  You can get Santa to deliver letters to someone for Christmas there.

There is just so much to do.  Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions and tips , please keep them coming in.  We wont make any firm plans for several months yet.


----------



## dual01 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Alaska*

We visited Alaska in July. We flew into Anchorage and took the train to Steward the first morning. It was a beautiful ride. We took the glacier tour out of Steward. The sites were great. I would have enjoyed a fishing trip from there. 
Later we went to Denali. We took the 13 hour tour on the bus. This was a long trip but we saw lots of wildlife. There are all kinds of adventures to be found in Denali. You will enjoy it.
Since this was our first trip I used http://www.alaskadenalitravel.com

They were very good at helping plan our trip.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2013)

We hope to be in Alaska beginning Labor Day weekend of 2014. Have the hardwood leaves changed color by early September?

Yall are making some very good suggestions in this thread, thanks so much.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2013)

Someone posted above that there isnt much to see around Valdez.  I read on another forum that one person thought the most scenic area in Alaska is between Glenallen and Valdez. Anyone driven there ?

When do the leaves change color?  Is it different at different elevations?

I am wondering if we could do an "on our own" trip in early  September without reservations for accomodations and attractions in advance like a tour guide would arrange for you?


----------



## Milkman (Nov 12, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Someone posted above that there isnt much to see around Valdez.  I read on another forum that one person thought the most scenic area in Alaska is between Glenallen and Valdez. Anyone driven there ?
> 
> When do the leaves change color?  Is it different at different elevations?
> 
> I am wondering if we could do an "on our own" trip in early  September without reservations for accomodations and attractions in advance like a tour guide would arrange for you?



Any input on either of these questions ???


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 12, 2013)

I took my dad up there for his 70th birthday. We went the Friday before Labor Day and stayed for 11 days. 

We went into Anchorage, up to Healy/Denali, across the Denali Hwy (the highlight of the trip), down to Valdez, over to Kenai and Seward.

I would highly recommend a trip at this time! The tundra and trees were in full fall color, there were no mosquitos, and the animals were all over the place getting ready for winter.

I have a notebook that I put together for our trip. You are welcome to use it for planning yours.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 12, 2013)

We did our trip on our own, booked our own rooms and travelled at our own pace!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I took my dad up there for his 70th birthday. We went the Friday before Labor Day and stayed for 11 days.
> 
> We went into Anchorage, up to Healy/Denali, across the Denali Hwy (the highlight of the trip), down to Valdez, over to Kenai and Seward.
> 
> ...





Jeff Phillips said:


> We did our trip on our own, booked our own rooms and travelled at our own pace!




Thanks Jeff !!

How long ago was this??

By booked your own rooms, do you mean in advance or just found accommodations day by day ?

I may take you up on the borrowing the notebook offer, thanks.


----------



## one hogman (Nov 12, 2013)

WE did a cruse Tour through Holland America Several years ago, it was GREAT!! Flew into Vancover , three days on the boat, Glacier Bay, Juneau, and got off at Skagway, took the White Pass Railroad ride[ A MUST!!] into the yukon spent two days/ nights in the Yukon traveling on the Coach stayed at Beaver Creek and White Horse, then to the North Pole and Fairbanks toured a Gold Dredge and the Pipeline, and the Athabaskan Indian village on the Chena river paddlewheel,  saw Susan Butcher and her Dog teams[ She has since passed] took the Glass topped train to Denali and the Bus trip way back into the Park to See Mt McKinley, then the glass top train to Anchorage to fly out, it was 10 days But a GREAT trip and we saw a LOT!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 13, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Thanks Jeff !!
> 
> How long ago was this??
> 
> ...



Dad would have been 84 this year, so it was 14 years ago.

We booked in advance and allowed plenty of meandering time between hotels. We stayed 3 nights in Healy to spend time in Denali. We had a 2 bedroom apartment there. Dad woke up 1 morning with a moose looking in his window! 

You will really enjoy the bus ride in the park, makes for a long day but it was awesome!


----------



## huntfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> We did our trip on our own, booked our own rooms and travelled at our own pace!



That's the best way to handle an Alaska trip.  

Milkman, 
The drive to Valdez is nice, but it will take a good bit of your time in the state.   IMHO, the best drive in the state is Hwy 8.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input.  I am getting ready to make some decisions and reservations for this trip.

So Alaska hwy # 8 (aka Denali hwy) is not that bad. I understand it is a dirt/gravel roadway. I have looked at some online video of folks driving that road and it didn't look any different from a dirt road in Ga as far a road condition.
  If I took a rental car down that road I wouldn't have to worry about it being damaged, correct ?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 6, 2014)

Correct. We rented a 4x4 Explorer based on the description of the road but would have been fine in a car. It is a good gravel road with the best scenery I have ever seen!


----------



## huntfish (Jan 6, 2014)

No problem with a car.   Just take your time and you'll to great.   Also some great grayling fishing along the way.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 6, 2014)

huntfish said:


> Also stop by to see Kenai the town...



Why...?

I lived in Kenai for awhile, and I'm really not sure what it has that would be of desire to someone on vacation.  That said, Homer is neat (Seldovia is cool too - I spent a few weeks down there, living with locals), so when driving down from Anchorage, stay on the Sterling highway in Soldotna.  Don't bother running over to Kenai.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 7, 2014)

bassboy1 said:


> Why...?
> 
> I lived in Kenai for awhile, and I'm really not sure what it has that would be of desire to someone on vacation.  That said, Homer is neat (Seldovia is cool too - I spent a few weeks down there, living with locals), so when driving down from Anchorage, stay on the Sterling highway in Soldotna.  Don't bother running over to Kenai.



For the history of the area.   A couple of unique 130 year old churches, historical buildings, a great historical center.   Just a short detour on the trip.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 17, 2014)

I would like to find someone(s) to split a hunting/fishing trip.
Post or PM me if you are interested. Looking for a man trip,
not a funzie look around.

I have a lot of gear. Will have to decide if cheaper to rent or transport. (All but the guns and rod and reels, they gotta' go with me)

 *NOT* high jacking the thread.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2014)

Big7 said:


> I would like to find someone(s) to split a hunting/fishing trip.
> Post or PM me if you are interested. Looking for a man trip,
> not a funzie look around.
> 
> ...



No hijack, glad to see someone reading the thread.  Our trip will be a funzie look around though 

You may want to post something like this in one of the hunting forums and find that hunting partner you need.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2014)

We are just a few weeks away from taking our Alaska trip now. Thanks for everyone's ideas and input for this trip. 
For anyone interested we have decided on this for locations and activities. All arrangements for these are reserved. This will be an 8 day trip.

Highlights already selected

Arrive Anchorage get rental car. Drive to Girdwood
Alyeska Resort hotel and gondola ride up Mt. Alyeska for sightseeing

Seward Windsong Lodge. Day cruise on catamaran in Kenia Fiords NP for viewing wildlife and glaciers on bay.  Also dog sled ride.

Talkeetna Alaskan Lodge.  Mt. McKinley flight-seeing tour with glacier landing. 

Denali Cabins.  Full day bus tour into Denali park.  Mild water rafting trip on the Nenana river

Return to Anchorage for one night and flight home.

I will give a report with pictures after the trip.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 28, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Aug 4, 2014)

Talkeetna is an awesome little place...Enjoy the trip!


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## TJay (Aug 5, 2014)

Talkeetna is cool.  You're going to love Denali.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragment..........I am excited about seeing Alaska !!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

We are back from our Alaska trip. It was fantastic !!!

I started a picture thread here.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=816177

thanks again for everyone's input


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just curious, what would be an approximate range of total cost for a vacation for two to Alaska?

Granted, costs can go to extremes but just trying to get an idea or ballpark estimation of what one could expect to pay for a nice trip such as has been described in this thread.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2014)

Davexx1 said:


> Just curious, what would be an approximate range of total cost for a vacation for two to Alaska?
> 
> Granted, costs can go to extremes but just trying to get an idea or ballpark estimation of what one could expect to pay for a nice trip such as has been described in this thread.
> 
> Thanks, Dave



As with anything costs can vary by taste and lifestyle.  But I will try to give you something to work from if you are wanting to budget for a trip up there.  The way we did was conservative in some aspects but we didn't make any effort to conserve in others.  We flew coach, rented an suv for the week. Stayed at nice places (except one that was a surprise) We did some sort of activity every day. Lodging, activities, and food in Alaska are all expensive.   We spent about $6500 + from leaving home to getting back home in the Atlanta area.  Less activities and looking for less expensive lodging could make it lower.

I can give you some specifics on cities we visited and the lodging and activities if you need more info.  I would suggest getting a map and looking online to figure out what it is you want to do and which cities you want to visit.  Some use the Alaska railroad, bus tours, Princess cruise combo tours, etc.  I didn't want any part of that I wanted to be in control of where I was and when. 
Alaska is a big place and it would take months and millions to see it all.

Also, there is a very good Alaska Q & A forum on the Trip adviser site. Good input from Alaska residents and travelers.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 20, 2014)

MM

Thanks for the information.  That gives us an idea of what to expect when planning a similar trip.  The scenery in your photos was spectacular.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2015)

I learned yesterday that Delta is now offering non stop flights between Atlanta and Anchorage.  I wish they had offered that in 2014 when we went.

Just adding this to the thread in case future searchers needed to know that.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I learned yesterday that Delta is now offering non stop flights between Atlanta and Anchorage.  I wish they had offered that in 2014 when we went.
> 
> Just adding this to the thread in case future searchers needed to know that.



I don't think that is anything new.  They were offering that when I was working up there in 2011.  The cost was too high to be worth it to me, but I do definitely remember seeing it.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2015)

bassboy1 said:


> I don't think that is anything new.  They were offering that when I was working up there in 2011.  The cost was too high to be worth it to me, but I do definitely remember seeing it.



It wasn't there last year or I would have used it.  I think Delta is offering it for about $850 round trip.  I paid about that much round trip for connecting flights to and from Anchorage.


----------

